# GhostBSD 1.5 Beta...



## jumbotron (Jul 9, 2010)

Good News 4 all those newbies

GhostBSD 1.5 Beta is there.
On this beta we have the backend of PC-BSD installer But not configure to install GhostBSD
We add Cups and Compiz but we have not test if cups work.
compiz is part of the system but Whit xorg config that not gonna work. But when we gonna have thy installer done.
GhostBSD gonna be ready to use compiz.

http://www.ghostbsd.org/138/138/
some mod: put this post on this...thx! http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8285


----------



## darkshadow (Jul 11, 2010)

*nice*

nice ,,,, but can i know what this operating system add over pcbsd or even freebsd , forget gnome back end since it can be setup in couple of hours and it  can be up to date one 
I think you should consider adding something new to it or you will end up like desktop bsd project ...


----------



## zeiz (Jul 11, 2010)

I understand GhostBSD goal as kinda PCBSD but with Gnome Front end that's new enough imho. 
KDE is even easier to setup in half an hour yet PCBSD exists and blooming.
I believe it was a day when nobody's hearing about PCBSD ... same about NVidia 15 years ago 
In general it's very easy to cut a tree but it takes quite a while to grow it.


----------

